# Pensacola Beach reds



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Decided to spend my birthday today fishing with some friends in pensacola beach. We setup early to try to catch an early run of pomps, but were getting skunked and decided to toss some finger mullet out deeper. Bait soaked for a couple hours then bam fish on- I was excited to catch this as it was my first bull drum since moving here. Was a 35 inch red and my biggest so far. Fish was revived by my buddy Pompano67 and swam off safely and happy to be hook free. I baited back up and tossed it out there and a few minutes later.... Bam another hit and hookup. This time my buddy Ty grabbed the rod and fought the gnarly beast to the shore. It was a good fight but that fish was no match for Ty's power coupled with a newly acquired custom cobia rod and a trusty ole 850ss. Ty handled this fish masterfully and landed not only his first redfish, but a nice monster 38" plus one! What a great first fish and glad I was there to experience it with him. Good times, good friends, and we even landed a couple nice bulls! Great fish Ty! And great work brother!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good stuff, Tom! I guess some fish are around.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Couldn't have asked for a better day !!! Friends,family and the joy only a dad gets watching his son land his first good one..Great job buddy!!!! VERY,VERY, PROUD !!!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wahoo!!!! Good job Ty! The boy is dead!!!!! The Tyfishasauros is born!! Glad too see Tom and your Dad didn't have you out there catching birds! UGLY


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

I couldn't have asked for a better day! It's always great when you get to hang out with family and friends on a beautiful day, and getting the pleasure of watching my boy Ty land his first big bull red was amazing! This momma is proud!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great fish guys! Thanks for the report! Sounds like yall had a great day!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Figures....I leave to go to work and fish start biting again. Way to go Tom and Ty!!! Can't wait to get back on the sand with y'all!!! Pompano67 and LadyRed, y'all must be VERY PROUD today!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice ones! looks like its starting to warm up a bit.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Figures....I leave to go to work and fish start biting again. Way to go Tom and Ty!!! Can't wait to get back on the sand with y'all!!! Pompano67 and LadyRed, y'all must be VERY PROUD today!!!


 Just let us know when you are back. Water is warming back up finally! And LP- A few more weeks and everything should be hoppin again. The one day we left the sharking gear and water was flat and it was warm for a change. Go figure.

And Ugly- if you want help catching that thanksgiving dinner this coming year, don't question my bird fishing techniques


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Figures....I leave to go to work and fish start biting again. Way to go Tom and Ty!!! Can't wait to get back on the sand with y'all!!! Pompano67 and LadyRed, y'all must be VERY PROUD today!!!


 Can't even find the words ...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Can't even find the words ...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


He is hooked for life now. Gonna be a fun ride for sure


----------



## Tyfishasauros (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you to all my friends.And thank you mr.Tom for letting me catch the biggest fish haha.Thank you mr.Don for the cool name..I love fishing with my mama and daddy...All you guys rock!!!! I want to have another fishing party with all our friends...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good job on finding some fish....:notworthy:


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Tyfishasauros said:


> Thank you to all my friends.And thank you mr.Tom for letting me catch the biggest fish haha.Thank you mr.Don for the cool name..I love fishing with my mama and daddy...All you guys rock!!!! I want to have another fishing party with all our friends...


Anytime buddy! Nice fish for sure and many more to come!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

You're welcome Ty !! Keep your grades up, your attitude good and don't smart off to your mom and dad or it will be Tywithasoreass!! I look forward to seeing you beach your first shark!!! UGLY


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, nice bulls. He will be hooked for life now


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbsup::yes::notworthy: Man, I' jealous.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like a great day on the beach! Congrats on the big reds, they're always a lot of fun!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Ugly 1 said:


> You're welcome Ty !! Keep your grades up, your attitude good and don't smart off to your mom and dad or it will Tywithasoreass!! I look forward to seeing you beach your first shark!!! UGLY


Too funny 

Congrats Ty! :thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Awesome thread here!! I love it when my son shows me up.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Way to go Ty and Tom. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Tyfishasauros (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you.My birthday is in 2 weeks I would like to have a fishing party.Everyone is invited .


----------



## Tyfishasauros (Feb 17, 2014)

My fishing birthday party is gone be 3/8/14.Everyone is invited.Please contact my dad..pompano67 for details.hope to see you there thank you.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Ty sorry I can't make it I have a flower arraingment class that day in the morning and I'm having lunch with the Obamas and then I have some of my Bros coming over for our weekly get drunk and watch the Notebook on Blue Ray with super duper surround sound party!!! And who likes fishing anyway???????? And if you believe any of this BS we are gonna fight! Count me in! I wouldn't miss your Bday beating for anything!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Hey Ty sorry I can't make it I have a flower arraingment class that day in the morning and I'm having lunch with the Obamas and then I have some of my Bros coming over for our weekly get drunk and watch the Notebook on Blue Ray with super duper surround sound party!!! And who likes fishing anyway???????? And if you believe any of this BS we are gonna fight! Count me in! I wouldn't miss your Bday beating for anything!!! UGLY



You could have at least texted me and told me you had to cancel.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

:thumbup:Haha...I'll let him deal with you later lol...As of now..March the 8th..at Langdon beach (fort pickens) is the spot..Everyone is invited..It's a byob (bring your own bait).I know there will be drinks,burgers.hotdogs,chips, and of course cake haha.. All we ask is you bring a good attitude..Fishing,fun, and fellowship..hope to see you there....:thumbup:


----------



## Tyfishasauros (Feb 17, 2014)

Ugly 1 said:


> Hey Ty sorry I can't make it I have a flower arraingment class that day in the morning and I'm having lunch with the Obamas and then I have some of my Bros coming over for our weekly get drunk and watch the Notebook on Blue Ray with super duper surround sound party!!! And who likes fishing anyway???????? And if you believe any of this BS we are gonna fight! Count me in! I wouldn't miss your Bday beating for anything!!! UGLY


 I was starting to worry.I thought you got hit in the head haha..and you got to catch me first haha


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyfishasauros said:


> I was starting to worry.I thought you got hit in the head haha..and you got to catch me first haha


I thought we already figured this out?? I was the old man quickly catching the young punk! You were the youngster being quickly caught and beat up by the old man! This attitude will only cost you pain and suffering for your birthday!!!! UGLY


----------



## 12vonline (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy birthday, indulge yourself in what you like with families and friends, that should be what the happiness look like~can't help envying you~hehe~


----------

